# Dringend!!! Casemod-Wettbewerb! Frage zu Schrauben von Dark Rock Pro/Advanced



## Falcony6886 (24. Juni 2011)

Hi BeQuiet-Support-Team!

Mir fehlt eine derM3x15 Schrauben zum Befestigen der Backplate des Dark Rock Pro. Nun ist meine einzige Alternative, nach K&M zu fahren und mir dort den Dark Rock Advanced zu holen, um an heute noch an eine solche Schraube zu kommen. Sind die Schrauben und Backplates der beiden Kühler exakt identisch?

Bitte antwortet mir so schnell wie möglich!!! 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

Gruß, Falcony


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo Falcony6886

Ja, die Montage der Dark Rock Advanced und Pro ist identisch. Wir könnten dir aber auch diese Schraube zukommen lassen


----------



## Falcony6886 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Stefan,

das wäre natürlich super! Ich habe den Dark Rock Advanced jetzt gekauft und kann in innerhalb von zwei Wochen umtauschen, wenn ich die Schraube wieder hineintue! Das wäre wirklich klasse, wenn ihr mir die Schraube zukommenlassen könntet!

Ich brauchte den Kühler halt "gestern", um den Rechner nach meinen Vorstellungen fertig zu stellen. Ein Boxed-Lüfter wäre da ein Armutszeugnis gewesen...

Gruß, Falcony


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Falcony6886

Schreib mir bitte eine PN mit deiner Anschrift und was du genau wofür benötigst, ich werde mich dann Montag drum kümmern.


----------

